# Model 96 safety disables when slide is released?



## DeuceTrinal (May 21, 2016)

I just picked up a model 96 (same as 92fs but in .40sw) and when running through the military function check I noticed that if you release the slide with the safety engaged, it disengages via momentum when the slide stops moving. 

I had no issues with it firing when the slide dropped when I tested it at the range before buying, but I'm concerned it might be possible for the hammer to drop after the safety has disengaged itself. It was pretty dirty before, and I don't think it was acting this way until I gave it a good clean and lube. I haven't been back to the range to try it with live ammo. 

On my 92fs the safety stays engaged when the slide is released like it should. I notice a difference in how hard it is to disengage the safeties on both guns. The 92fs takes a good little push, where the 96 you barely have to bump the safety for it to flip up. 

The 96 is older and has seen much more use. I'm guessing there is a worn detent or something that is releasing too easily. Is this something I need to get fixed before shooting the gun again? Is it possible to fix? I appreciate any help.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

What purpose does the safety serve when the slide is back?


----------



## DeuceTrinal (May 21, 2016)

hillman said:


> What purpose does the safety serve when the slide is back?


I'm not sure what you mean? If I am loading the pistol and have the safety on and slide locked back, when I drop the slide the safety disengages AND the hammer drops. I'm concerned this could lead to an AD, if the hammer hits the firing pin because the locking block has been rotated out of the way. I'm fairly new to the 92/96, and I think it also has a firing pin block that is trigger operated as well, but it's still not operating the way it should when new.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

DeuceTrinal said:


> I just picked up a model 96 (same as 92fs but in .40sw) and when running through the military function check I noticed that if you release the slide with the safety engaged, it disengages via momentum when the slide stops moving.


Could be gunk and buildup in the detent channel, a worn detent spring, or the detent itself perhaps. Could have been the previous owner monkeying around and left out the detent spring or even the detent. It's an easy and cheap fix if you know how to dissasemble and reasemble the safety/decocker.

G models of course have no safety but automatically spring back up from the decocked position.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

DeuceTrinal said:


> I'm not sure what you mean? If I am loading the pistol and have the safety on and slide locked back, when I drop the slide the safety disengages AND the hammer drops. I'm concerned this could lead to an AD, if the hammer hits the firing pin because the locking block has been rotated out of the way. I'm fairly new to the 92/96, and I think it also has a firing pin block that is trigger operated as well, but it's still not operating the way it should when new.


That is not the situation you described in the OP.


----------



## DeuceTrinal (May 21, 2016)

hillman said:


> That is not the situation you described in the OP.


What did you think I meant in the first post?

This is the military function check:

```
1-9. FUNCTION CHECK
Always perform a function check after the pistol is reassembled to ensure it is working properly. To
perform a function check:
a. Clear the pistol in accordance with the unloading procedures.
b. Depress the slide stop, letting the slide go forward.
c. Insert an empty magazine into the pistol.
d. Retract the slide fully and release it. The slide should lock to the rear.
e. Depress the magazine release button and remove the magazine.
f. Ensure the decocking/safety lever is in the SAFE position.
g. Depress the slide stop. When the slide goes forward, the hammer should fall to the forward
position.
h. Squeeze and release the trigger. The firing pin block should move up and down and the hammer
should not move.
i. Place the decocking/safety lever in the fire POSITION.
j. Squeeze the trigger to check double action. The hammer should cock and fall.
k. Squeeze the trigger again. Hold it to the rear. Manually retract and release the slide. Release the
trigger. A click should be heard and the hammer should not fall.
l. Squeeze the trigger to check the single action. The hammer should fall
```
At step G, the safety moves to _fire _on it's own. It therefore fails step H. Clear now?


----------



## DeuceTrinal (May 21, 2016)

Here is a slow-motion video of what I'm talking about. You can see the safety flips up as the slide stops moving.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

OK, I got it. Beretta is strange. Why not leave the hammer back?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

DeuceTrinal said:


> Here is a slow-motion video of what I'm talking about. You can see the safety flips up as the slide stops moving.


Looks like someone has attempted to make it a "G" model by removing the detent or has taken the safety/decocker apart and didn't put it back together with the detent and/or spring.

Unfortunately that's the risk you take with buying a pre-owned pistol. It's an easy and cheap fix however.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

hillman said:


> OK, I got it. Beretta is strange. Why not leave the hammer back?


This is supposed to be one of the great safety features of this style of traditional DA auto; you can apply the safety, and when you load the weapon and chamber the first round, the gun supposedly can't fire during the loading process because the safety is On, and the hammer de-cocks automatically at the end of the chambering process, reducing the chance that some doofus will try to _manually_ lower the hammer after loading/chambering and shoot a hole in something/someone if his thumb slips.

After loading, if you were going to carry the pistol with the safety On, you just secured it in the holster and you were ready to go. 
If you were going to carry it safety-Off, you'd pop the safety lever UP to the Off-safe position, secure it in the holster, and you were ready to go.
To clear (unload) the weapon, you always started by placing the safety lever in the On-safe position, then you'd go through the unloading steps. 
If you were to make a mistake, as long as the safety lever is in the On-safe position, the pistol should not be able to be fired, even accidentally.

But, as the OP said, the safety lever should stay in whatever position it was last placed, unless the shooter manually moves it to the other position.


----------

